# Almost new Team Magic M1-B Turbo 1/8 buggy!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

up for grabs is a 1/4 gallon old Team Magic M1-B Turbo buggy. This is by far the trickest buggy on the market! Every piece on the buggy is equal to the design and build quality of Fioroni !!!!! Comes with a BRAND NEW set of Proline Crimefighter tires. These buggies are very elusive and this is the new improved turbo version. Again, if it weren't for a few scratches on the bottom, you wouldn't even know it's used! First $225 gets it!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*more pictures*

more pictures


----------

